# Overclock Intel Core2duo E8200



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey There

Currently I have an Intel Core2duo E8200 @ 2.66Ghz. I was wondering if it would be possible to overclock it to around 3Ghz woth what i currently have. I'm new to overclocking. First of all a summary from Everest:

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	JACK-PC
User Name	Jack

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2666 MHz (9 x 296)
Motherboard Name	Gigabyte EP45-DS3
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	2048 MB
BIOS Type	Award Modular (07/08/08)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO (512 MB)
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO (512 MB)
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (00989)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
IDE Controller	Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST3160815AS ATA Device (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	152624 MB (102823 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO USB Network Adapter (192.168.2.2)

Peripherals	
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device	Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO USB Network Adapter
USB Device	Live! Cam Vista IM
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device



next we have the memory info from CPUZ









Now PSU Info: WinPower 550W think this might be value 

Have the stock heatsink

I have 2 case fans. These came with the case (AeroCool Jet engine case) The front one is 140mm and the side one is 180mm

IDLE TEMPS - Core0 - 27C Core1 - 17C
WORK/LOAD TEMPS - Core0 - 34C Core 1- 22C


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your motherboard and cpu are plenty capable of getting to 3.0ghz without a doubt 


your PSU is not ........... your ram is not ............ you need a cpu cooler (artic freezer 7 pro)



it would cost you about $200.00 ........... you could sell off the replaced stuff for about $75.00 on ebay 

you'd still be spending $125.00 in the end ??????????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep an eye on mwave.com / click refurbished / click power supplies ....... often times they have decent models for $65.00 to $80.00 .............. never go lower than $65.00


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

$70.00 after rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, thanks a lot

I'll look into getting a new PSU, RAM and I was thinking of that cooler

Is this RAM ok? http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-2048R9K

The cooler was the one you said: http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HFA-F7

and for the PSU i shop at eclipse computers so if you could find a suitable one from there that'd be great. Heres a link: http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/sub...13&subcatname=Power Supplies - High End&cat=3

Could I add that I would be looking into crossfire in the future seeing my motehrboard supports it, so it'd need to support that.

Thanks in advance! :smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your ram choice is good and yes on the cpu cooler


if you are going to crossfire later on ............. then this is the power supply you want

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSC-750TXUK


----------

